# Editing Black Light Photo's



## mamabearof2girls (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey I'm brand new and could use some editing advice.  I wanted to take some photos of my two girls for Halloween.  So just for fun the hubby and I took some black light photos.  I had to have a quick shutter speed which you are not supposed to do in black light photography but if i didn't then they would have been blurry.  Try to keep and 4 and 2 year old still so long when they are excited.  lol.  So I just wanted to know if anyone had any editing advice on black light photography?  Yes there is a lot of noise in the pictures but I didn't mind that as much to cut back on the blur.  Just any advice would be great.


----------



## Corvphotography (Oct 14, 2010)

post some pics. im curious to see em.


----------



## mamabearof2girls (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok just dont criticize me to bad. I'm proud I found out how to take any at all. lol






























I put the rose just because I love it and I was happy with how it turned out.


----------



## lordfly (Oct 14, 2010)

The only one that seems to have a subject is the rose. The others look ... well, I hate to use the loaded term snapshot, but... They don't seem to convey anything, I guess is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 14, 2010)

This would be a first for me.  What about upping the amount of black lights you use for the photos and then adding just a little regular light to help out with those items that are not going to glow.

Seems the black light golfing I have done in the past is not so dark that you trip but at the same time dark enough to make that which should glow... well glow.


----------

